# Anyone know how will he look?



## Skar (Apr 20, 2012)

Hey 
Anyone has an idea about how my little puppy will look as an adult? 
Which color? Show/work line? Size?


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm not 100% sure, but I'd say that he'll be black and red blanket back or black and red saddle when he is fully mature. 
He looks like a German show line to me.
How old is he in these pictures? Then I could maybe determine how large he will grow to be. (If he is big, small, or the right size for his age.)








This might help.


----------



## Skar (Apr 20, 2012)

HarleyTheGSD said:


> I'm not 100% sure, but I'd say that he'll be black and red blanket back or black and red saddle when he is fully mature.
> He looks like a German show line to me.
> How old is he in these pictures? Then I could maybe determine how large he will grow to be. (If he is big, small, or the right size for his age.)


In the first and last pictures he's 3 month, in the middle one he is about 2 month and 1 week.
For the truth, everyone told me he'll be big cuz of his large foot(the vet said that too, and he checked his musscles or something like that...) but ppl tell me he is a bit small for his age(I don't know his birth date, just somewhen around 10.1).


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Skar said:


> In the first and last pictures he's 3 month, in the middle one he is about 2 month and 1 week.


He looks like a good size for his age.


----------



## Skar (Apr 20, 2012)

Ok, thank you 

Do you have a picture of the "black and red saddle" and the "black and red blanket back" GSD?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

4GSD - Coat Colours

GSD Patterns, Colors, Coat Lengths & More


----------



## Skar (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks 

I can't wait! C'mon Skar grow fast!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Agree with Brittany - most likely a West German Show Line pup, and chances are he will grow to be big and beefy (though can't predict final size/weight), and will have the classic Black & Red, Saddle-backed look, like the dog pictured here:










Breed information - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## Skar (Apr 20, 2012)

Thank you 

The vet said the same about the "big and beefy" part, by checking the muscles or something like that 

Haha my little Skar will be big soon


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

The feet thing is a myth. Someone said the same thing about my Nikon as a puppy, that his feet were huge and he was going to be over 100lbs. At almost 4 years he is 70lbs, and his 4 month old half-sister has bigger feet than he does.


----------



## Billie (Feb 13, 2012)

Gorgeous pup!


----------

